
The SSD Endurance Experiment: Testing data retention at 300TB - gabriel34
http://techreport.com/review/25681/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-testing-data-retention-at-300tb
======
gabriel34
"The data we've collected suggests that modern SSDs can easily survive many
years of typical desktop use. Even TLC-based offerings should have more than
enough endurance to handle what the vast majority of consumers will throw at
them."

That settles it for me

